# Anyone have experience shaping a new shotgun stock?



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a New England Pardner single shot 12 ga and a prior owner thought they were an artist with a wood burner or something. I don't appreciate their skill as much as they did so I want to create new ones from scratch. I've never done something like this but have plenty of experience with a rasp, file, sanding, shaping, etc. Right now, the biggest concern I have is the long hole that is about 1" in diameter where the bolt goes to screw the stock into the gun.

Anyone know of youtube videos, other write ups, etc? I do have some really long drill bits and was thinking maybe I would use one of these bits as a guide for a forstner bit. I don't have extensions for my forstner bits, but if that is the method used, I can always get an extension.

Thanks for any help and advice.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Jarod, are you starting with a blank piece of wood, or with a stock blank that is already inletted to the gun? The latter would be much easier. Post some pics of the gun and the wood you plan to use and that will help us better give you guidance.


----------



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

Bob,

I'm starting with a blank, not a stock blank. I know a single piece of wood is best, but I'm going to do a glue up to get a big enough piece of wood. This gun is about utility, not looks (except for the bad wood burning).

Have you ever bored a long hole in wood before? That is my main concern. getting the angle and depth correct.

jarod


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

If your going for utility, I would look at Choat they have a stock with built-in storage. Not wood but a lot of utility


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have done it a couple of times using both a twist drill for a Kentucky long-rifle and a wood auger for a single shot Winchester stock. The wood auger was a bit spooky, but it got the job done.


----------



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

I checked out the stock from Choate and as much as I want to make this one myself, I'm not sure I can beat that. $50 for the stock and forearm with lots of storage and light weight. Thanks Makarov. I guess now I will have to do a stock for the Winchester 20 ga my parents gave me when I was a kid. I'm itching to build something!!!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jarrod,
What wood were you planning on making this stock out of and how big do you need a single piece.

I have a nice chuunk of walnut another LJ sent me after all mine was ruined by blow off from a bad air compressor.

I never got to use the piece because my lady boss that the gun stock was going to be for passed away.

You can have it by paying for shipping USPS from 77856. I think it will be about $18 flat rate. (My wife has to be bribed to haul the stuff I send to the post office).

I think it is 3"x24"x9"

I also have some thinner cherry, (10/4 I think).


----------



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

3×24x9 would be perfect. The thinner Cherry might work as well. I was going to use Oak because that's what I have on hand. I use a very tight grained oak that I get from an oil pipeline company here in Oklahoma. They use it between the pipe when shipped and it's a throw away item for them so some of their employees sell them. Rough sawn when they use them but cleaned up on my jointer and they are beautiful. Problem is they're about 2" x 3" x 72" when I get them done so it wasn't quite the right size and I was going to glue them up.

Send me a PM on how you want me to get the shipping costs to you.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Let me get a firm dimension on it this afternoon and I will PM you.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Measured. The size is 3"x8 7/8"x23 1/2"

Will that work?


----------



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, that will work. I sent you a PM.


----------

